# Wahoo..?



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Are the Wahoo still showing up offshore..?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

They are still out there, This is prime season for them


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Got one last weekend in 200 feet of water. also 2 blackfins. yesterday got one dolphin at the nipple.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Plenty of wahoo offshore. Here is a short highlight video I made of a few we've caught lately. Think we've managed 11 in the last 3 trips


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Should be able to wear them out around the floaters...
Too bad they are closed.  
Caught a real nice one week before last. Nice video Capt. Woody.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a real nice temp change in 400' right on the break due west of the spur. Easy access for the Pcola boats. That's were I would look.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We've been getting plenty down by the elbow in the last couple months and with water temps holding in the prime zone, they should remain a good bit longer.

Woody, it was 10 wahoo in 3 trips last time you posted, now its 11. So how many was it really?

Sorry, had to poke at ya


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Nice video Woody. Thanks for the replies


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

what did they eat ???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In our last few trips from what I can remember we caught wahoo on:

Zucchini colored Braid Marauder (like Mahi colored but with orange)
Pink/blue Braid Little Speedy
Baby Tuna Yo-Zuri Bonito
Solid Pink Ahi P (flat face)
Black/Purple Jet Head
Blue/White Express w/ horse ballyhoo
and a couple other things


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I will withold my baits but I WILL tell you what color. Blue/white. Why? Because the area we were in had a shit-ton of fliers in the area. "Match the hatch," as I am sure you have been told. Here is a little number I wrote a few months back on matching the hatch, may help make sense of the phrase: http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/showthread.php/1801-Matching-the-hatch

Ok a few came on the blue/white ilander...


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Chris, thanks.. we like the Marauder type in orange or purple, pink rapala Xrap 30 lures and ilander / ballyhoo and find plastic Williamson ballys easier for us lazy old folks.. all @ 8 to 10 knots...wish I could get my crew to troll more often


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Woody,
I looked at the link you posted and it looks we could swap lure bags and end up with the same thing..!
Keith


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Woody,
> I looked at the link you posted and it looks we could swap lure bags and end up with the same thing..!
> Keith


Oh you just THINK you saw what I like to run all of the time!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha noone gives up that one secret one


----------

